# Foreigner buying investment property in Aus, without Permanent Resident Visa?



## InDxb (Feb 15, 2014)

RE: Buying Property in Aus as a foreigner

We are looking at buying property as an investment, before we get our PR visa.
I understand (from the FIRB site) that as a foreigner, one can only purchase brand-new houses, or off-plan buildings. (which seems a bit too risky in the current market?)

The other thing I was looking a,t was purchasing and then leasing through the Defence Housing Australia (DHA). 
Does anyone have in info on these options?
Many thanks


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I have just done a quick google search and actually found the below on DHA properties 

https://runway.dha.gov.au/dha/home/info/overseasinvestors.sok


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

from my recent participation in an auction, l have the feeling that the whole process was a scam to trick me into buying a property with higher than market price. The law here allow house owner himself to do the bid for his own house. How stupid is some one who do not know this rule because you could be bidding with the owner of the house who definitely push you to go higher price if you are desperate to buy the property. so guys..if you do not know, now you are made know.


----------

